# 1950 Schwinn BF Goodrich



## ColsonTwinbar (May 28, 2010)

http://skagit.craigslist.org/bik/1761262630.html
What do you guys think on the price? I don't really need it and he said he's up for trades, but a cool bike nearby.
-Nolan


----------



## oldstalgia (Jun 6, 2010)

The price? He's dreaming.


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 6, 2010)

I have a straight bar for 200 only missing the seat and tires my price isn't bad, in original paint. Its listed in the for sale section. With shipping it'll still be less than the one above


----------



## WEAKFISH (Jun 21, 2010)

That's a Schwinn DX BF Goodrich. Nice bike. I have the same one, same color from 1946-47.


----------

